# Abzocke über Handyrechnung bill-info via net media AG



## SanniSun (3 Februar 2015)

sms von bill-info über einen Abovertragsabschluss auf dem Smartphone meiner 14jährigen Tochter:

meine Tochter erhielt vor ein paar Tagen eine sms von bill-info über ein Guthaben von 24,95 €. Sie hatte weder einen Abovertrag (wissentlich) abgeschlossen, noch eine Bestätigung über einen Vertrag erhalten (Gleiches konnte ich mehrfach bei meiner Recherche im Internet genau so wieder finden).

Abgerechnet wurden nun seit dem 19.12. schon fünf mal über die Handyrechnung jeweils 4,99 € durch die net mobile AG mit dem Betreff "smssen". Wir sind bei O2, diese Positionen sind unter WAP Abo separat aufgeführt.

Laut net mobile "passiert" das eventuell durch einen "klick" auf ein Foto bei facebook, hinter welchem sich verbotener Weise dieses WAP Abo "eingeschmuggelt" hat.  In den nächsten Tagen soll ich angeblich die Kontakdaten des direkten Anbieters des Abos erhalten, um diesen zu kontaktieren, den Nachweis über den Abschluss des Vertrages meiner minderjährigen Tochter anzufordern und mein Geld zurückzuverlangen. Ich kann nur hoffen.... 

Was eine Abzocke unserer Jugend (und ihrer Eltern), dass das ungestraft bleibt ist mir unerklärlich.


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2015)

Der Böse ist nicht (nur) der Drittanbieter sondern der Mobilfunkprovider. Keiner zwingt den Provider für Dritte Kohle zu fordern.Er hat die Forderung vom Drittanbieter im Wege der Abtretung aufgekauft in will halt seinen Kaufpreis und den Beuteanteil wieder haben. Nach §404 BGB ist deshalb auch der Provider für Einwendungen zuständig.
Ich kenne übrigens keinen einzigen Anbieter der eine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt.


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2015)

Was man machen kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## BenTigger (3 Februar 2015)

Und eine Drittanbietersperre bei O2 anfordern.
dann kann für die Zukunft keiner mehr diesen Weg des abbuchen nutzen.


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2015)

SanniSun schrieb:


> Laut net mobile "passiert" das eventuell durch einen "klick" auf ein Foto bei facebook, hinter welchem sich verbotener Weise dieses WAP Abo "eingeschmuggelt" hat.


"Einschmuggeln" heißt zu gut deutsch: Betrügen.

Die wissen doch ganz genau, dass sie an Betrügereien mitverdienen, stellen sich blöd und hoffen, dass Geschädigte nicht wissen, wie sie ohne Schaden rauskommen.

Unglaublich.


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2015)

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...alen-Vertraege-und-Abkommen;art446451,5606046


> Als er zufällig auf sein Prepaid-Smartphone schaut, entdeckt Alfred Bach aus Schmelz, eine dubiose Nachricht. „Ihr Service FULL VOD-6804 (max. 9.99 Euro/7 Tage) von Net mobile wurde eingerichtet“, liest Bach zu seinem Schrecken. „Zunächst verstand ich nur Bahnhof“, erinnert sich der SZ-Leser-Reporter. Weil er glaubte, dass sein Telekommunikations-Anbieter O 2 der Absender wäre, habe er bei dessen Kundenservice angerufen und nachgefragt. Der Mitarbeiter habe ihm mitgeteilt, dass Bach sich wohl ein Erotik-Abo eingefangen habe, berichtet Bach. Auf seinen Einwand, dass er weder auf einer Erotik-Seite gewesen sei, noch ein Abo bestellt habe, habe ihm der freundliche O2-Mitarbeiter geantwortet: Das passiert des Öfteren, aber er könne da nichts machen.
> 
> Ihm sei jedoch geraten worden, sofort eine Mail an den Anbieter Billinfo mit der Bitte um Erklärung beziehungsweise Kündigung des Vertrages zu schicken, was er auch umgehend getan habe. „Dein Abo FULL VOD-6804 ist gestoppt, war in der Antwort zu lesen“, die Bach per SMS geschickt wurde.


Die Mitverdiener können leider nichts machen. Sie sind zum Mitverdienen verdammt.


----------



## Schildi (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo! Uns ging es heute genauso. Ich habe bei der Handyrechnung meiner Tochter dubiose Abbuchungen entdeckt. Ich habe sofort bei ZigZagFone angerufen und raus kam genau dasselbe was alle schreiben. Wir haben nicht abonniert und müssen jetzt in Widerruf gehen. Die Frau am Telefon ist auch voll auf zack. Hat auf jede Frage eine passende Antwort. Keine Antwort passt zur anderen! Ich bin ja gespannt ob wir das Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2016)

Nix widerrufen - bestreiten daß ein Vertrag besteht.
Wie alt ist die Tochter und auf wen läuft das Handy?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Februar 2016)

Schildi schrieb:


> Ich habe sofort bei ZigZagFone angerufen...


Schon gleich der erste Fehler.
Diese Dinge klärt man nur und ausschließlich schriftlich, mit beweisbarer Zustellung, d.h. Einschreiben mit Rückschein.

Und das Geld holt man sich vom eigenen Telefonprovider wieder, denn der hat den Betrag als Forderung aus abgetretenem Recht abgezogen, also ist nun ausschließlich der Provider Ansprechpartner für die Rückerstattung.

Wie man vorgeht, steht in den Links in dem Posting von dvill, ein paar Postings weiter oben.


----------



## poenilein (24 August 2016)

SanniSun schrieb:


> sms von bill-info über einen Abovertragsabschluss auf dem Smartphone meiner 14jährigen Tochter:
> 
> meine Tochter erhielt vor ein paar Tagen eine sms von bill-info über ein Guthaben von 24,95 €. Sie hatte weder einen Abovertrag (wissentlich) abgeschlossen, noch eine Bestätigung über einen Vertrag erhalten (Gleiches konnte ich mehrfach bei meiner Recherche im Internet genau so wieder finden).
> 
> ...




SOS.. sorry das ich mich hier einfach so einklinke... ich konnte anders niemanden erreichen... bin jetzt wahllos hier reingekommen....



hallo...ich bin neu hier und auf euch aufmerksam geworden weil ich in eine abbofalle gelaufen bin... drittanbieter myster tempo...... hatte hier eine telefonnummer gefunden (leider hab ich die seite nicht mehr) und hab dort angerufen und konnte eine einstweilige sperre erwirken. ich bin bei  blau de... natürlich hatte ich eine rechnung bekommen die 10,00 euro für dieses abbo enthielt....ich wollte mich mit blau.de in verbindung setzen um eine drittanbietersperre einrichten zu lassen... leider ohne erfolg... die service nr. die ich gewählt habe lässt mich einfach nicht rein... immer  mind. 20 min. in der leitung gestanden.... habe eine email an die im impressum angegeben war gesandt... keine reaktion (bereits 2 mal kontaktiert)... auf sms die ich erhalten habe von blau.de konnte ich auch nicht antworten.... ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt....das ist eine abschottung sonders gleichen.... ich komme nicht an blau de ran.... selbst die bestellhotline nr. ist nicht mal vergeben im netz.... wie kann denn sowas sein??? könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen??? ich möchte auch mein geld zurück.. aber ich erreiche meinen anbieter in keinster weise.... ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr einen tip für mich hättet...ich blicke hier noch nicht durch... es ist schon spät und ich kann mich nicht konzentrieren... deshalb hab ich wahllos auf sie geklickt und drauf los geschrieben... sorry.... ihnen noch einen schönen abend...bitte bitte antworten sie mir. danke.

mit freundlichen grüßen


heike poenitz
allisas poenilein


----------



## sascha (25 August 2016)

https://www.blau.de/service/kontakt/?zanpid=2203651886945829888 . Dort kontaktformular öffnen, Sonstiges auswählen, Drittanbietersperre anfordern. Das wars. 

Oder den Chat starten auf der Seite und Anliegen vortragen.


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2016)

Also ich kann Deine Einschätzung nicht teilen.
Ich war eine ganze Zeitlang bei Blau.de
Da war weder die Einrichtung der Drittanbietersperre noch die Kontaktaufnahme ein Problem.
Versuch es mal über den Chat auf dieser Seite hier

https://www.blau.de/service/kontakt/


----------



## Dogon (12 November 2016)

Ich habe das geschilderte Problem auch bei blau.de, eine Abbuchung für ein angebliches Abo von Zigzagfone über netmobile.de Düsseldorf über 24,95. Ich habe sofort per Einschreiben an Telefonica Germany mit einem Der oben verlinkten Musterbriefe der Rechnung widersprochen, den Lastschrifteinzug gekündigt, die Drittanbietersperre gefordert. Vorher habe ich bei netmobile die "Servicenummer", die auf der Rechnung angegeben wa, angerufen, durfte auch gleich ("bitte wählen Sie 1") per Computerfunktion das "Abo", das ich nie eingegangen bin, "kündigen". Hoffentlich hilft das Einschreiben an Telefonica.
Blau.de ist übrigens seit der Übernahme durch Telefonica nicht mehr zu erreichen, es gibt keinerlei Kundenservice keine Telefonnummer, keine email, nur diesen "Chat", der aber überlastet ist, so dass man keine Antwort erhält, auch nicht nachweisen kann, dass Nachrichten irgendwo ankommen. Unglaublich, man sollte das dringend irgendwo anzeigen. Ich überlege auch, eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu stellen, gegen Telefonica, die als Inkassounternehmen mir diese Drittanbieterbeträge in Rechnung stellen. Außerdem verkauft blau.de Verträge über Flats, die dann aber nicht greifen, so dass im Kundenbereich mir hartnäckig nur die Internetflat angezeigt wird, nicht die 200sms/Minuten. Und wenn ich den aktuellen Verbrauch kontrollieren will, zeigt er nach wenigen Tagen, die der Rechnungsmonat läuft an, ich hätte 21 Minuten "außerhalb de Flat" telefoniert. Beschwerde ist wie gesagt nicht möglich. An wen müßte man sich wenden, um sich darüber zu beschwerden? Bundesnetzagentur? Verbraucherschutz?


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2016)

Dogon schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch, eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu stellen, gegen Telefonica....


Unsinn, wer soll denn dort dafür in betrügerischer Ansicht verantwortlich sein, was dir passiert ist? Die rechnen nur ab, aus eigenem Recht.



Dogon schrieb:


> An wen müßte man sich wenden, um sich darüber zu beschwerden? Bundesnetzagentur? Verbraucherschutz?


Es gibt schlichtweg niemand, der sich dafür stark machen könnte - das ist ein Selbstläufer, gedeckelt vom Gesetzgeber.



Dogon schrieb:


> Blau.de ist übrigens seit der Übernahme durch Telefonica nicht mehr zu erreichen, es gibt keinerlei Kundenservice ...


Ja wie auch? Der Geschäftszweck ist entfallen, es gibt kein Blau.de und auch kein E-Plus mehr!


----------



## Gutgut (25 Dezember 2016)

Meinem Sohn ist das auch passiert. Ich denke wenn jemand an die Presse gehen würde wäre das eine Option, die diesen Betrügern das Handwerk legen könnte. Da diese Menschen mehr Macht haben als eine Einzelperson.


----------



## Gerrispeedy (7 Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich klage gerade wegen der selben Thematik gegen die Net-mobil diese wehrt sich zwar ,aber bis jetzt sieht es gut aus. Falls ich das vor Gericht gewinne werde ich das Urteil überall verteilen damit vielleicht ganz viele nachziehen um diesen Bet.... das Handwerk zu legen. Bei mir geht es um 200€ was sich in einem Jahr angesammelt hat. Normalerweise rechtfertigt es nicht den Aufwand aber genau darauf spekulieren die ja aber da ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung habe hatte ich nix zu verlieren und mir geht es eh nur um das prinzip das solche Firmen in Deutschland mit so einer Masche durchkommen.
Ich habe übrigens nicht abgestritten dass das Abo von meinem Handy aktiviert wurde nur es gibt seit 2011 ein neues Gesetz wo man mit einer one Button Methode definitiv sehen muß das etwas Zahlungspflichtig bestellt wird und das gab es bei mir auf keinen Fall. Wahrscheinlich wurde es bei mir durch einen Trojaner oder ein wegblicken von Werbebannern aktiviert.

Ich melde mich sobald ich das Ergebnis vorliegen habe

viele Grüße


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2017)

Gerrispeedy schrieb:


> Ich melde mich sobald ich das Ergebnis vorliegen habe



Guter Plan!


----------



## Jason1 (14 Januar 2017)

wenn es erst nur ein AG Urteil ist bringt das anderen ja nichts


----------

